# My New Website



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I have been looking for ways to turn my writing into a profitable business, and writing magazine articles seems to be a viable option. Unfortunately, the areas where I have the most experience (industrial maintenance) doesn't seem to have any magazines or websites. Those I have found are directed more at management and executive types rather than those who turn wrenches, etc. 

Once I realized that, a light went on. There is a market there that is not being properly serviced, and I hope to be able to address that on my new website, Industrial Maintenance Today (with apologies to Chuck and the HT staff). The page is still somewhat in development, but please take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That is a beautiful, well developed website! I dont even do industrial maintanence but I read all the articles! Thanks and well done! KC


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

sisterpine said:


> That is a beautiful, well developed website! I dont even do industrial maintanence but I read all the articles! Thanks and well done! KC


Thank you. Wordpress makes it pretty easy. At some point I will move it to a different host, and hopefully I can make the next version work as well.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks good. One thing you might consider is having the web address go to the most current post instead of Welcome page.


----------

